# The exam period will be starting soon.



## yuechu

大家好！

I am a student teacher (实习教师）now at a high school and the exam period is going to start soon. Would anyone know how to say this in Chinese?
Thanks!


----------



## SimonTsai

Maybe you can say, '再過不久，就是期末考週 [...]'


----------



## SuperXW

In PRC schools, it's more natural for you to say 期末就要到了/就要到期末了/就快期末了。


----------



## albert_laosong

there is no corresponding word for exam period in Chinese I think. We have either mid-term exams or final exams, so exam period is not clear as to what exactly it refers to.


----------



## corner1912

Yes, teachers in mainland China would like to say “马上就要期末了”，“马上就要期中考试了”，“期中考试马上就要到了”


----------



## yuechu

These are indeed the final exams for the semester. Thank you all for your help!


----------



## Jack12345

"the exam period is going to start soon" 快要考试了/就要考试了。


----------



## stephenlearner

Jack12345 said:


> "the exam period is going to start soon" 快要考试了/就要考试了。


----------



## yuechu

Jack12345 said:


> 快要考试了


Oh, this is very idiomatic! Thanks, Jack12345!


----------



## SimonTsai

'快考試了' is idiomatic, but what it means is context-sensitive. For example,

*快考試了* (The final examination will begin within 5 minutes.)，要上廁所的趕快去；洗手間在走廊盡頭。
*快考試了* (The final examination will be held within 2 weeks.)；這麼多東西還沒教，真傷腦筋。


----------



## albert_laosong

Hi, @yuechu , "the exam period is going to start soon " , I have a feeling that the exam period here refers to those exams conducted at fixed times, for example the mid-terms or the final exams, right? So the exam period means a period every year all the students get exams, and not just one exam, but exams of all the subjects?

It should be different from "We've exams coming up" , the exams here may not be mid-terms or final exams, they may be just exams given by a teacher for a particluar class, not those given by the school to all the students at fixed times, right?

So when you want to express, not just any exams but the mid-terms or the final exams, you tend to use "the exam period is going to start soon ", instead of something like "We've exams coming up" , right?

Many question marks above, thanks for taking time to read them. 

There is not a corresponding word for exam period in Chinese, so we either use"快考试了” （We've exams coming up）, or "马上要期末考试了" （the final exams are coming up）


----------



## yuechu

Hi again, Albert_laosong!



albert_laosong said:


> I have a feeling that the exam period here refers to those exams conducted at fixed times, for example the mid-terms or the final exams, right? So the exam period means a period every year all the students get exams, and not just one exam, but exams of all the subjects?


Yes and yes. That's right!



albert_laosong said:


> It should be different from "We've exams coming up" , the exams here may not be mid-terms or final exams, they may be just exams given by a teacher for a particluar class, not those given by the school to all the students at fixed times, right?


That's a good question. Well, exams here (at the high school or university level) I think are always either mid-term or final (Correction: in my experience. It very well might not be the case for some other courses!). Other than that, there may be tests but they are not called exams.



albert_laosong said:


> So when you want to express, not just any exams but the mid-terms or the final exams, you tend to use "the exam period is going to start soon ", instead of something like "We've *(+got, for North American English)* exams coming up" , right?


This could be slightly different in different places, but here, if there were a mid-term exam, it would be on a regular school day. For final exams, however, there are special days at the end of the semester when there are only exams. Sometimes there might be a few days in between the last days of class and exams in order to give students more time to study for the final exams.
So both expressions mentioned could work, but "The exam period will be starting soon" is more specific.

I hope this helps you understand better. Thanks for your help!


----------



## albert_laosong

Thanks, I never knew a test and an exam could be different, I thought they were just different words to call the same thing. 
So all the other tests, if there are any, other than mid-term or final are called tests, right?


----------



## yuechu

Hi, Albert!
I guess that they are technically the same (I just looked it up), but in usage, exams are usually longer and more important than tests. Growing up, I used to take music exams (it wasn't at school), and they were always called exams too, I suppose because they were quite extensive (We were evaluated on many aspects). Also, there are driving tests (both written and "in-car"). I think most tests are called "tests" actually, and not "exams"...
Other than mid-term and final exams, the others can all be called "tests" or "quizzes" (quizzes are shorter). Of course, there are also other forms of assessment such as presentations, group projects, etc.


----------



## albert_laosong

Thanks, you explained it very well.


----------



## Skatinginbc

考試週: 月考週,  段考週, 期中考週, 期末考週... 
考试周快开始了！小伙伴们加油哦！ 
考试周快开始了。要写作业，还有复习呀！
考试周快开始了，你看看学校里哪个地方能有酒店安静啊？ 
考试周快开始了，再不好好准备，过年都不开心了
学校的考试周快开始了吧? 
考试周快开始了，是学生的大家加油！


----------



## forgoodorill

Skatinginbc said:


> 考试周快开始了！小伙伴们加油哦！





Skatinginbc said:


> 考试周快开始了，是学生的大家加油！


‘是學生的大家’？？？？

考試週，根據我個人經驗。一般只會用在大學考試。
每個大學會在最後有一個時間段叫做‘期末周’，有時候會隔一天考一門，有時候會連續考好幾天。

所以在這段時間快要到來的時候，我們老師會說：
馬上就要到考試週了，該準備的趕緊準備準備
馬上就是考試周了，趕緊/趕快抓緊時間複習複習

高中，初中，小學都只說期中考試，期末考試，月考等等。
雖然我們都知道：
這個考試不一定會就是考一周，有可能就兩天，有可能一周多（雖然一周多的考試在初中高中不常見）

但是我們默認，就直接說這個是什麼什麼考試，

例如，期末考試；或者，就說期末

例如：
馬上就期末了，趕緊先複習複習第一科要考的內容
還有2天就期末考試了，大家加油，趕緊複習

等等


----------



## Skatinginbc

forgoodorill said:


> ‘是學生的大家’？？？？


應是「 是學生的， 大家...」 
因是引用別人的句子，故保持原狀，未加更改。


----------

